# Feeding rescued mum and babies



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

I have rescued 11 babies (4 & 5 weeks old) from an animal rescue charity, along with one young mummy (mother to some of the babies).
These wee souls haven't had the best start in life as the pregnant does were rescued from someone who was breeding them relentlessly for snake food. So not had much of a chance to come from strong lines.
There's more to this story, but I wasn't given all the details and they are not for discussing here in any case.

My question is what is the best chance I can give them with regard to feeding? I make up my own rat mix and want to make my own mouse mix too - but I want to make sure I get the quantities right for babies and a mummy whose age is unknown, although she is young, and who could do with putting on some weight. The babies all seem healthy enough and are very active and very hungry!

I know there are other threads about making up your own mix, but I find them so varied and confusing - plus I want to make sure I get it right so as to suit babies.

:thanks


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Is anyone able to offer any advice??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what are you feeding your rats?It will more than likely be suited to the mice.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

I make a 60/40 mix based on Alison Campbell's Shunamite diet.
60% base of rabbit food (Harrisons Banana Brunch and/or Mr Johnson's Special Rabbit Mix)
and 40% mix of low-sugar cereals, Burns dog kibble and seeds and/or barley rings.
For extra protein for babies and nursing muns I use egg food, kitten food (Applaws).
Plus other bits & pieces including veg etc, hard dog biscuits etc.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Most of that sounds good apart from the stuff aimed at grazers that consume large amounts of low grade food.Mice are premium feeders and not much for rabbit pellets,barley ring types of things.Fruit and veg(fresh) are of no benefit either.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

added sunflower seeds will certainly add some weight to all and if they would drink it baby milk that can buy now from most supermarkets either in powdered form which is most economic or ready made.

Using baby milk be warned the weight gain I have found seems to appear all of a sudden, my pregnant and nursing mothers have access to it at all times as does freshly weaned. make up as per instructions on the tin for new borns. In hot weather it does go off very quickly so needs to be checked and removed after a couple of hours and replaced with plain water.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks.
I have kitten milk that I use for rats ho are nursing / weaning.
Still confused as to making up a decent dry mix though


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I started using a mix of rabbit food with mixed corn but as SarahC has stated found that the pellets are not eaten so now changed to the mixed chicken corn with flaked pea which they like and flake maize plus other grains and found that very little is wasted now. (Oats, Groats, Plain canary Seed, Mixed millet, Wheat, Rolled oats). Sunflower, Peanuts, Dog/Cat kibble given to pregnant/nursing does and weaners in small quantities twice a week. I mix at the ratio of 1 measure of each in brackets and 1 measure of mixed corn. Sunflower and peanuts also mixed together as required 1 measure of each measure for this is an empty pringles tub then fed using an empty aerosol can top based on 20 mice per level can top

Recently tried also pig pellets as read many use those also but the majority of mine will not eat them.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------

